# Amelia Island, Fla. 2-27 (Pics)



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Met up with a 'Yak flotilla on Amelia Island this morning. As I was about to launch, I realized that I had left my Gulps! AT HOME!!:redface: 

But all was not lost, as someone came to my aid, and gave me a pack of 3" Shrimp. 

The action was SLOW the first couple hours, but I caught a lot of small croakers and Yellowtails on some of my salted shrimp. I stand convinced that they work as well as fresh.

I did manage one Trout on a Gulp!










And a little bitty Black Drum..










This Guy just stared and sniffed, trying to figure out what I was, and then kept on digging fiddlers..










Finally, at about dead low, we got into some Redfish. Here's a new friend Mike, with a nice one.










And I lucked up and got this 28" meanie...He was lots of fun on a 5/8 rated rod and a Slammer 260..









All fishies were released to be caught another day..All in all we caught about ten between us, but this was my only one today. He made it worth the trip!










It was a BEEEEAUTEEFUL 80 degree day, light breeze, and clear water. Made a couple new fishin' buddies as well.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

freakin sweet!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

great report!!


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

you're making me jealous.   BTW, nice crocs


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

AS ALWAYS RR....GREAT REPORT !!:fishing: 

FORGETTIN YOUR BAIT IS ONE THING BUT HAVEING SOMEONE OFFER UP THERE'S IS PRICELESS !!!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Perty work RR.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Pretty work, always nice to get the new guys on the fish. Those pics are great especially the one of the ****. You should of tossed him a fish.


----------



## Sail/Fish (Nov 23, 2006)

Nice pics. Thanks. Gives us land locked guys hope.


----------



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

very nice post!!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Very nice RR...got me itchin' to get out there...and 80 degrees ta boot!! :fishing:


----------

